# 2009 Nissan Murano 89K



## Revan00 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm looking at a used 2009 Nissan Murano with 89K miles. My question is what can I expect maintenance wise from this vehicle with those miles? Is it still a good SUV or would I be better off looking for a newer one?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

89k miles is not really alot of miles on today's cars as long as the vehicle has been maintained properly. Finding one with service records is a plus and getting a report from Carfax is always a good idea.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

have the head gaskets checked for leaking. that is a common problem we've seen with the V6 Maxima, Altima, and Murano. Also the transverse links are bad about going bad as well.


----------



## kbmurano2006 (Feb 20, 2015)

Have a certified 2006 Murano. I have had for almost 2 yrs and had to replace brake master cylinder, right cv axle seal 2x within 1 mo, still had leak took to transmission shop would not touch took to Nissan they said drive train was not under warranty even though under 100k and 10years. They said it was my transmission and cost was $3711.00 with 36k or 3yrs.


----------

